
Open-plan offices drive down face-to-face interactions and increase use of email - Dowwie
https://digest.bps.org.uk/2018/07/05/open-plan-offices-drive-down-face-to-face-interactions-and-increase-use-of-email/#more-34170
======
tssva
I'm not sure what the point of conducting the study was. I don't think any
companys with open offices really thought they helped improve employee
interaction. That was just a line used to help justify them putting lower rent
before employee well being. No one planning to implement open offices is going
to change plans because of a study such as this.

------
Dowwie
The impact of the ‘open’ workspace on human collaboration:
[http://rstb.royalsocietypublishing.org/content/royptb/373/17...](http://rstb.royalsocietypublishing.org/content/royptb/373/1753/20170239.full.pdf)

